# Liste de lecture-mes video-les achats



## JeffApple (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un Apple Tv2 et j'ai un probleme avec mes listes de lectures dont j'ai créées. Je m'explique....Lorsque je fais une liste de lecture (Ex. Madonna-videos) dans Itunes, je mets mes videos personnels (dont ceux que jai convertis en mp4 de madonna) et ensuite ceux que jai acheté sur le Itunes Store de Madonna.

Ensuite, lorsque je me trouve à aller sur mon Apple Tv dans ma liste de lecture créée (Madonna-videos), je ne vois que mes videos convertis mais pas les videos achetés sur le Itunes Store.... Je ne comprends pas pkoi que ca ne marche pas.... Est-ce que les videos achetés ne peuvent pas être intégrés avec les videos convertis en mp4 par moi-meme????


Merci de pouvoir m'aider


----------

